# Tide chart for New Smyrna Beach Fl



## JAKE HARRIS (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey guys Ive been fishing the NSB area for a couple years now and no matter what tide chart I see they have NEVER been right. I fish around the two causeways and I find my self constantly guessing when the tides will flip and missing the tide that I left 3 hours early for but also waiting hours for a tide that should have changed hours prior. I live about an hour away from NSB so it would be awesome if I could get a decent chart to plan trips. Ive used the top 4 tides apps from the App Store and also used the paper chart from local bait stores. If there's some seasonal factor or something I'm missing please let me know.


----------

